# Applet geht, aber nur bei mir



## Campino (20. Sep 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hab nen Applet programmiert, das bei mir im Appletviewer UND im Browser gut funktioniert, aber bei nem Freund von mir gehts nicht...

Wir haben beide Java 1.5, aber unterschiedliche Browser, woran kann das liegen??

Danke schonma


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Sep 2004)

Hat Dein Freund vielleicht noch ein anderes JRE installiert? Z.B. das JRE 1.4.2?
Welche Fehlermeldung(en) erhält er?


----------



## Sky (20. Sep 2004)

Wie ist denn dein Applet in die HTML-Seite eingebettet?

Nutzt Du das Applet-TAG, oder das Object-TAG?? Oder noch was anderes???


----------



## Campino (27. Sep 2004)

applet-Tag...er kriegt ein rotes kreuz, das einbinden klappt also...


----------



## Anubis (27. Sep 2004)

Sind ALLLE Klassendatein vorhanden und im selben Verzeichnis, wie die Html-Datei?(oder im Jar-Archiv; in diesem Fall im Tag den Parameter archive=datei.jar mit angeben)
Unter alle versetht sich auch die .class Dateien möglicher Anonyme Klassen haben die Form "datei$x.class" wobei es dann auch eine Datei namens "datei.class" gibt. x ist eine Zahl.


----------



## Campino (30. Sep 2004)

Ja, es sind alle klassen dar. Ich hab das Applet auf einen Server hochgeladen und wenn ich dann im Browser von diesem Server per http die html Seite mit Applet ansehe, geht's bei mir, es muss also alles da sein...


----------

